# Ipad



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone else got one?

The wife bought one and I'm loving it! Just a big iPod touch really but as a neat compact web browser it's perfect.......

Just busy loading up the apps now......


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

personally can't see the benefit myself - how do you prop it up on your lap when in a chair? or do you have to work 1 handed?

My kind of iPad


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Coincidently I was in an Apple shop today, I'm due a new phone so thought I would have a look and see what they are all about, needless the sales girl also showed me an IPad, it was ok till I picked it up and the screen flipped, definitely couldn't cope with that after a few Smirnoff's :lol: :lol:

As for the phone, the first one I tried couldn't get a signal in the IPhone shop 

"M where was that shop I saw that Nokia I liked"


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Got a ******* neck ache in the Apple shop using it for 30 minutes while leaning against the counter. It was that or arms go tired.

iPad? iAche, more like.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Bought one a couple of months ago (I'm away a lot and the laptop is to big to use on trains planes etc), love it to death, unfortunately so does the 710 so we had to get her one too........damm there goes another watch. Does a lot more than people think - working on using it to give big screen presentations at the moment.


----------



## Bobfrog (Aug 13, 2010)

I think they're amazing looking but it all depends what you'll use it for. I really want one but can't quite justify it as no idea what I will use it for. If is was a little cheaper maybe.

I think I'll just get a Kindle for the time being


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I quite like the look of the iPad, but not sure I'd want to be seen using one in public. I know it's not a phone, but it just reminds me of that massive mobile Dom Jolie used to have... "HELLOOOOO? YEAH, I'M ON MY IPAD! WHAT? NO, IT'S RUBBISH!!!!"


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i agree it is a fabulous bit of design and it does what it does perfectly. i just dont see its point? i luckily weened myself off apple stuff a while back because i hate i tunes ,its the biggest pile of pooh and as long as they persist in it being the main thing behind all their products then im staying well clear.

i dont see where it fits in peoples life, my phone does everything it can do and oh yeah its a phone and i dont look like a massive massive **** using it,and i have several laptops that are the same size as an ipad but have a keyboard and a screen and look great.

i was talking to a very early adopter a while back who was using his ipad to surf in my local coffee house and i asked him what are its major points and about the best he could come up with was its great for surfing in bed and stuff,with that i shook my head drunk my cappuccino and left.

i do like the look of apple kit and the ease of use of most of it (apple tv not included )is a joy but you got to hand it to steve jobs once he gets you hooked he knows they will buy any old thing he bangs out.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> i was talking to a very early adopter a while back who was using his ipad to surf in my local coffee house and i asked him what are its major points and about the best he could come up with was its great for surfing in bed and stuff,with that i shook my head drunk my cappuccino and left.


I suppose he can carry a coffee and a cake from the counter to the table with relative ease :jump:


----------



## bodgerben (Sep 17, 2010)

The missus uses her iPad for pretty much everything she used a notebook for - but it's lighter and does not get hot.

eMail, browsing, docs, spreadsheets and games - that's about it in a nice package.

It's not a replacement for a notebook - but compliments it. With web based email etc. there's no need for her to keep a local copy so she can use whatever machine is suitable at the time (bit like what watch is suitable for the tasks you're doing today).

I'm impressed by the little gizmo - so much so that when the parents need a notebook change I'll probably get them one of these instead.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bodgerben said:


> The missus uses her iPad for pretty much everything she used a notebook for - but it's lighter and does not get hot.
> 
> eMail, browsing, docs, spreadsheets and games - that's about it in a nice package.
> 
> ...


I agree, thats just what ours will be used for and its perfect for that.....

I dont even mind Itunes, it does what it does well, you just have to accept how it does things and not to fight it....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

So it "compliments" a notebook, you probably have a smart phone as well, that too may "compliment" but not replace your notebook. :blink: From what I remember from it's launch, no camera, no flash support, user can't replace the battery, can't multitask (?), no using your 3G sim you have to use another. Months later I still don't "get" it, I'm probably immune to Apple jargon and marketing, an IPad is simply something I don't have and couldn't find a use for even if I was given one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its just 'easier' Mark....

Instant on, instant connection.... As a device for web browsing, watching movies, music center, photo album it is so much easier than a netbook / laptop.... And this is mostly what I would use a laptop / desktop for 80% of the time anyway.

No one is suggesting it could replace a laptop / desktop for real computing work I dont think....

I expect the web cam will come on ipad 2 ....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

"Easier"? "Instant on"? Is that it? That's it's USP? :blink: Want, want want, now, now, now, you are truly a child of the 80's Jase. 

Why would I watch a movie on anything other than my big telly? Or, listen to music not pounding out of my big Wharfedales? I don't do either of those things outside my home because I am in "real life" then. I don't have a virtual photo album, my kids handle printed pictures, like I used to, it gives them enormous pleasure to browse through big albums of "real" photo's, they squeal with pleasure, somehow I don't think they would get the same from crowding round a plastic gadget.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You old grumpy ba*tard


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You old grumpy ba*tard


Moderators! :shocking:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Lemming


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did I mention I have a IMac and a IPod Touch and IPod classic as well...... h34r:


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

not got an ipod but got an iphone 4 its amazing, although the other half doesnt agree, as she claims it has resulted in her becoming widowed.


----------

